# Vaping Carries Long-term Risk Of Vaporisation



## Alex (19/6/14)

USERS of vapour cigarettes have a significant chance of being vapourised themselves, research has shown.





Tick, tick, tick, tick, boom

Electrical feedback causes users to become negatively charged over time, resulting in a short circuit which completely vapourises the body and leaves only a pair of smoking shoes.

Joanna Kramer of Blackpool said: “One minute my husband was sucking on his stupid E-cigarette, the next moment there was a blinding flash and he was nothing but a dissipating column of ions.
“If I’d known this would happen I would have kept him on the fags. At least with cancer you get a few months’ warning.”

Similar events are being reported around the country, with taxis suddenly left driverless and nightclub doors unmanned as vapers vanish, leaving only the haunting odour of liquorice, vanilla or Hawaiian Fruit Punch on the wind.

Scientist Dr Helen Archer said: “The science of vaping is largely unexplored because there’s no funding interest in how the underclass kill themselves.

“Given what we know, it’s possible that if two charged vapers came into physical contact the resulting implosion would probably destroy a city the size of, and ideally the actual city of, Birmingham.
“There’s little chance of that, however, because vapers are solitary people who prefer the narcotic kiss of machine-delivered nicotine to the touch of a human.”

source: http://www.thedailymash.co.uk/news/...-long-term-risk-of-vaporisation-2014061887730

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## crack2483 (19/6/14)

Alex said:


> USERS of vapour cigarettes have a significant chance of being vapourised themselves, research has shown.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'd vape that 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (19/6/14)

lmgl ppffffhahahahahahahaha

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gizmo (19/6/14)

LOL cool story

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo (19/6/14)

lol sound like Star Trek kinda .. Beem me up Scotty

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PeterHarris (19/6/14)

and just like that... poof!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (19/6/14)

Sounds like vapers are being transported to better places where we can vape in peace and free of jusgement

Sent from deep within a vape cloud

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Metal Liz (19/6/14)

Bwhahahahahaha that had me stitches!!!! Hoping I don't vaporise myself while vaping my MVP LOL!!! My boyfriend will also be very sad to hear that I am aparantly now a solitary person hahahahaha

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silverbear (19/6/14)

One moment she was there, then the next she was gone in a puff of vapor, and now all I have left are a pair of shoes, it was like some alien ship just grabbed her right before my eye's.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo (19/6/14)

Haa Daniel Son .. The way of the Vaping Ninja

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (19/6/14)

i went to visit my mate that vapes but ...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## zaVaper (19/6/14)

True story bro.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (20/6/14)

lol

nice article


----------



## Ollypop (20/6/14)

Alex said:


> USERS of vapour cigarettes have a significant chance of being vapourised themselves, research has shown.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
My first thought: "I need a white battery and tank!!!"

Seriously, I didn't think white would look that good.

And also the article is a fun read


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/6/14)

Ollypop said:


> My first thought: "I need a white battery and tank!!!"


 
My first thought was that chick wants me!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------

